# Snakes and Geckos



## jezbradshaw (Nov 12, 2011)

I haven't posted here for a while, so I thought I would post a couple of quick pictures up 

I hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoyed taking them 




I'm gonna getcha! by Jez Bradshaw Photography, on Flickr




Got my eye on you! by Jez Bradshaw Photography, on Flickr




mmm yum by Jez Bradshaw Photography, on Flickr




Dinneeeeeer! by Jez Bradshaw Photography, on Flickr

and the last one is Rosie, an 8 foot long Boa chomping on a rat as thick as my arm. 



Rosie by Jez Bradshaw Photography, on Flickr


----------

